# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  1С платформа 8.2 для ОС Liinux

## Laguna

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать 1С платформу 8.2 и конфигурации к ней "торговля+склад", "бухгалтерия проф" для ОС Linux (в deb или  rpm пакетах) (оф. сайт 1С не предлагать...)? Или может кто готов поделиться таким "чудом" буду премного благодарен!

----------


## nafta

Не вопрос, а клиента под ubunu можеш запустить?

----------


## Laguna

мне бы исходники пакетов, достать, там думаю разберусь. у меня установлена Linux Mint 13 -таже самая Ubunut де-факто. Интересует как раз только клиентская часть. Серверная не нужна.
На данный момент 1С используется через wine, все работает все запускается - но получается "привзяка" к windows. 1С установлена на смежном разделе под windows7, и запускается с linux через wine. Цель-получить полную независимость от windows))) и установить 1С непосредтсвенно в корневую папку Linux Mint.

----------


## Laguna

> Не вопрос, а клиента под ubunu можеш запустить?


Ну так что...на этом все и закончиться?)))

----------

